# Photoshop for creating special effects then sending back to Lightroom



## Peter (Mar 1, 2016)

This is my first post. I have been using Lightroom 5 and updating as they occur. My question is since I cannot justify the cost to use the online version of LR & PS simply because I do not shoot regularly. I do wish to buy the software PS however do not know which one? I would like to be able to do layers to modify backgrounds, add details to images and so on. These features cannot be done in Lightroom 5. 

My computer is a iMac currently using OS X El Capitain ver 10.11.1

Which PS is the right one to buy?


----------



## DGStinner (Mar 1, 2016)

Honestly, I'd go the CC route.  Even though you say you can't justify the cost ($10/month for Lr and PS), PS CS6 is listing as $1500 on eBay.
You could go the free route and use GIMP.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 1, 2016)

The only real alternative (from the point of the costs) is Photoshop Elements, not Photoshop CS6. Or have a look at Affinity Photo.


----------



## Jimmsp (Mar 1, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> The only real alternative (from the point of the costs) is Photoshop Elements, not Photoshop CS6. Or have a look at Affinity Photo.


I would agree with that. I used PS Elements along with Lightroom up through version 5. I have since moved to the CC versions of both, as I shoot a lot, and I like the extra benefits PS brings me.

Jim


----------



## Ian.B (Mar 2, 2016)

Elements will do most of it _BUT _not all of it. 
Consider: buying elements will be about the same $ of 12 months of CC 

I can personally understand your thoughts about paying $ every month and I have not done the CC thing yet; just a bit sick of spending money on a hobby. Adobe was handing out a free CS2; not sure if it's still available though but worth a look.  I find LR will much do of my editing, however I do have the free CS2, PSE12 and Nic for the occasional special jobs. In time I feel it will be CC or nothing, or a totally different programs

BTW there is a 5.7 version  of LR


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 2, 2016)

Ian.B said:


> Adobe was handing out a free CS2



There was a lot of misinformation about that at the time.  They actually just turned off the activation servers for CS2 and provided a serial number for existing CS2 users to continue using it, but it went viral and everyone was able to download it.  It's pretty old software now, so it may not work properly on more recent OS's, so my vote would go to CC too.


----------

